# Atlantis Harborside



## Fletcher921 (Nov 14, 2014)

I traded part of my Westin Mission Hills property for a stay in a one bedroom at Atlantis Harbourside.  Going with my 28 year old daughter for some much needed girl time.  I traded through II and our confirmation reads room number 3785.  Will that have any effect on our room placement or is just for show?  Should I make a request for a particular location?  I hate facing directly at another building or just a wall.  That sort of claustrophobic feeling.

And - any suggestions for activities or excursions?  I have only been in the area once - stayed at Sandals Royal Bahamian years ago and more recently did a catamaran charter in the area.  We were not too impressed with what we did see of the area - just seemed kind of blah, nothing like lower in the Caribbean.   I've been told the Atlantis is the main attraction here.  Is there enough there to busy ourselves for the whole week?

Thanks so much.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2014)

Just to be sure you know, you will be staying at Harborside at Atlantis, which is the timeshare and not the hotel, "Atlantis."

The number on your II confirmation is just for reservation purposes - the front desk will assign the actual unit at check-in.

In general, Starwood does not accept requests from II traders, until check-in, but it doesn't hurt to ask.  You will have to contact the front desk - not Starwood or II.  Even from owners, they will only accept a request for a building, and a high or low floor - nothing more specific.  At this resort, each building has specific check-in days.

Phone 242 363 6800 - Fax 242 363 6810

Map w/check-in days:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=510917&postcount=8

For lots of info., use the search function, and search for "Harborside."


----------



## Cay0908 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have an upcoming reservation at Harborside and I am checking in on Sunday but wanted to know if it was possible to request a room in building 5 or 6 which is not designated for Sunday check in. I have never been there but a lot of the reviews I have read say to request one of those buildings. I would prefer to have a pool view in an updated room, I am reserved for a 1 bedroom premium. If so what number do I call to make the request (i reserved it as an exchange using star options). If anyone has any suggestions on building choices that would be great. Also, I have read reviews/tips that say to ask to look at the room before you agree to it, is this a good idea and will they event let you do that? I will be getting there at least 3 hrs before check in time. Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 3, 2014)

The way the housekeeping works if you are staying a full week they only check you into the buildings that correspond to your check in day.  I would not expect that they could change the building. With staroptions they may take requests through reservations although they are never guaranteed and they fulfill them if possible according to when the request was received.  You can always ask at check in and see though.


----------



## mariawolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Very doubtful you will be put in a building other than your arrival day==they do housekeeping etc. based on arrival days so I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 3, 2014)

Harborside is not known for view units. Don't set your expectations too high or you will be disappointed. They also aren't known for being flexible on changing which building you get, since as explained it's based on checkin day, etc. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 3, 2014)

Thought they moved us when the pile driving at the bridge got to loud


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 3, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Thought they moved us when the pile driving at the bridge got to loud




Exceptions are always possible, but would you really set your expectations to have a specific building not on the checkin list for your arrival day? Let's be reasonable.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 4, 2014)

Cay0908 said:


> I have an upcoming reservation at Harborside and I am checking in on Sunday but wanted to know if it was possible to request a room in building 5 or 6 which is not designated for Sunday check in. I have never been there but a lot of the reviews I have read say to request one of those buildings. I would prefer to have a pool view in an updated room, I am reserved for a 1 bedroom premium. If so what number do I call to make the request (i reserved it as an exchange using star options). If anyone has any suggestions on building choices that would be great. Also, I have read reviews/tips that say to ask to look at the room before you agree to it, is this a good idea and will they event let you do that? I will be getting there at least 3 hrs before check in time. Thanks!



You will be in building 1 or 4.  I stayed in 6 once, and it was horrible.  It is the farthest from the lobby, so the longest walk, which is a pain when you are carrying something or it is raining.  Plus 6 is right by the marina (the ferry dock under the bridge, not the Atlantis marina) and it is noisy there.


----------



## timesharen00b (Dec 14, 2014)

Does anyone know which building is for Monday check in's?
I looked on the page that Denise provided and do not see monday 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=510917&postcount=8

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2014)

The standard check-in days are Fri., Sat., and Sun., so I don't think Monday has a set building - it would depend on availability.

If you have a Staroption reservation, you can call reservations, and request a building and a high or low floor.


----------



## timesharen00b (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Denise for the response!


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 4, 2015)

We ended up on the ground floor of building 2 in the smaller one bedroom.   Balcony (patio) and bedroom window are both right on a walkway for people going from pool to the marina.    We have nothing to compare to as this is our first time at the resort.

We asked our taxi driver for a good beach tip. She said we want to go over to the beach the the Ocean Club...  It's is on Paradise Island as well but not in "Atlantis". Do any of the shuttles or busses available go off property to that spot?


Sent from my iPad in Babsland using Tapatalk


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 4, 2015)

Are the pools heated now?  Thank you.  We're going next Thanksgiving.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 6, 2015)

Pool at harborside was heated last week while we were there--no pool towels one afternoon and also next day no towels till noon.
Also internet didn't work at harborside pool--which it always did before.
When I complained at front desk they said it didn't--even though the folder given at check in says it works at all pools. Complained again at check out and was told must be a technology issue--for $165 a week it shouLd work there.
Water off at all villas one full day--really over New Years? Also effective January 1 VAT charged on all food at Atlantis.  Didn't take money out at ATM but driver told is it is charged on that also and then again when you spend it--so basically taxed twice--not sure if thats only on locals.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 6, 2015)

That's just lovely.   Do you know what was causing the water problems?


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jan 17, 2015)

*What Fees At Harborside*

I am reading this thread and wanted to ask what fees apply to a week made with Star Options.

Was that a WIFI fee listed?

Is there a Resort Fee, usually waived for owners.

Thanks


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 18, 2015)

Fletcher921 said:


> I traded part of my Westin Mission Hills property for a stay in a one bedroom at Atlantis Harbourside.  Going with my 28 year old daughter for some much needed girl time.  I traded through II and our confirmation reads room number 3785.  Will that have any effect on our room placement or is just for show?  Should I make a request for a particular location?  I hate facing directly at another building or just a wall.  That sort of claustrophobic feeling.
> 
> And - any suggestions for activities or excursions?  I have only been in the area once - stayed at Sandals Royal Bahamian years ago and more recently did a catamaran charter in the area.  We were not too impressed with what we did see of the area - just seemed kind of blah, nothing like lower in the Caribbean.   I've been told the Atlantis is the main attraction here.  Is there enough there to busy ourselves for the whole week?
> 
> Thanks so much.


I have stayed at Harborside 6 times thru II exchanges and 5 out of 6 stays had the unit number on the confirmation.  
What room did you end up in?


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 18, 2015)

We were in 1240 I think   Building next to pool, ground floor,  oddly shaped with a balcony (patio) right on the walkway in between the pooland marina village. Could actually sort of see the sunset. Nice room. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 18, 2015)

Fletcher921 said:


> We were in 1240 I think   Building next to pool, ground floor,  oddly shaped with a balcony (patio) right on the walkway in between the pooland marina village. Could actually sort of see the sunset. Nice room.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Glad it was nice....


----------



## vaterp37 (Jan 22, 2015)

Last year I brought a router for my villa to broadcast wifi from the hardwire ethernet connection.  Is this still the most prudent option for internet at Harborside?  Thanks


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 23, 2015)

How did you authorize that with the rukus / room authentication?


----------



## okwiater (Jan 23, 2015)

I used a D-Link AC750 portable router which allowed me to connect to Harborside Wi-Fi and create a separate private wireless network that doesn't prompt for Atlantis room #. Speeds were fine. At stateside resorts, you can use this setup to connect an Amazon Fire stick (or Chromecast or Roku) to stream television and movies.


----------



## emeryjre (Jan 23, 2015)

*WiFi*

If you found an open wifi connection, you would be able to use the router to create a "mini hotspot" for your use.

If you found this open wifi connection in your room, most likely you found the wifi signal your neighbor had paid for, you just used one of the four logins that are allowed when wifi is purchased at Harborside.


----------

